# Small shaping machine handle



## Moper361 (Jan 9, 2018)

Some  of you may have seen this small hand shaper that was given to me minus the handle .I posted it a while back , Today i finished the handle that someone had started previously and made a few other small peices .
Then .ade a few chios with it for fun it actually cut quite well and not a lot of effort required on the handle .
Im not sure if handle is correct maybe someone here can tell me if its close to how it should be ?.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks real fine to me!


----------

